# should i skip college?



## sosgirl (May 11, 2009)

Hey! although i am new here, i gotta say that this site has changed my view of ibs. i used to feel so alone! i was sure i was the only one w/ these weird simptoms and life of slavery to the bathroom! but now i feel like i'm a part of something, that i am not the only one, and that if other people can manage to live their lives w/ this, so can i.so...on a more pessimistic note, i am absolutely terrieffied of going to college, to the point where i am thinking of not going at all. and it frustrates me so much! i've always dreamed of going to college! and now..i just can't imagine myself there...it's just too much!i am 18 years old, and i graduated from highschool last year. i took a 'sabatical' year with the excuse of not being sure what carrer i want to pursue, etc...but in reality...i know exactly what i want. i just want to be a normal girl w/ a normal life! i want to be able to experiece college the way i should! i want to be able to socialize w/ people like i used to. i want to be able to do the most espontaneous and random things when i feel like it, and not have to worry about there being a secluded bathroom nerby. i want my life back!but...i guess that's just not gonna happen...so..my question is....how do u do it?! how can u go to college w/ ibs? cause to me it sounds virtually imppossible!i mean...i can stand the pain..believe me, physical pain is nothing compared to the emotional pain that this syndrome gives me. but..how can u stay in a silent room for more than 5 seconds? I CAN'T! and i'm not even talking about the whole sharing the bathroom w/ roomates part..//i'm talking about just sitting through class. i get those rumbling weird noises every time i'm in a quite room, wether there are people in it or not. how can i go to class with that? and how on earth can i take a test like that?!i'm really worried here...any advice will be well appreciated.thank you so much for this site. it's really helpful, and it gives me hope that someday i might be able to get passed my ibs and live a half normal life.-sosgirl-


----------



## sosgirl (May 11, 2009)

ooooh and something else...my dr. told me i should go to the psychiatrist. but isn't that the old fassioned way of treating ibs? did u guys also have to go?


----------



## jkc1 (May 10, 2009)

hey im also 18 and going away to college in august. im freaking out because i cant imagine living in a dorm and being a normal college kid with ibs.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi sosgirl. Well to start this off I was first diagnosed with IBS and had symptoms for years prior as I graduated from High School so I think I can relate. I'm now 33years old and have a BA and a BS. It's doable. Let me say this first, and I mean this in the most compassionate way.... There is no such thing as "Normal" and "should". Those are products of how you were raised and what you were told to expect from life. You're already starting to sound a bit disillusioned, that's good







. Change is just around the corner.Go to school. Even if you don't think you can do it. By looking into the future you're getting paralyzed by all of the what-ifs. Jump in. You'll hook yourself up for years to come. Imagine having to work a low paying job that you hate while STILL dealing with IBS.First and foremost you need to get some tools for coping. Medication, Meditation, Rituals, Proper Diet, anything that will put a little more CONTROL back into your life. These boards are perfect for that. Get a place to yourself. I did the whole dorm thing for a year and yes it's hard. Having your own space is very important.If you go to a larger school often times you can design your daily schedule to give you multiple hour+ breaks through-out the day and your classroom size will be quite a bit larger so maybe a little more ambiguity for those noises. They are only noises right? I don't see what the big deal is about noises. I know fitting in seems to be really important right now but as you get older you'll find you care less and less. Yes you're going to have to get over the whole bundle of social stigmas that your being suppressed by. What do you think?


----------



## sosgirl (May 11, 2009)

Well, first of all, EA, thank you so much for your post. Knowing that other people have made it through college w/ ibs gives me hope, although it doesn't really solve anything, since i obviously think (just like everyone else) that what i have is somehow different than what other people have. i call it my 'special' philosophy: everyone thinks they are special, and they are. but so is everyone else in the world. So... back to your post, i know that there is no such thing as 'normal' and what i 'should' or 'shouldn't' do,but what i meant was that before ibs, i pictured my future in one way, and now all of that has changed. and of course this happens to people without ibs also, things do change. but it's just annoying to know that it's changed because of something i can't really control (i mean i hope some day i will be able to control it, but i don't see that happening any time soon). And i'm really impressed that you were able to not only go to college, but be in a dorm. must have taken super-human effort to not go out of your mind, with all the stress involved. And i understand why everyone tells me to go to college anyway. and hopefully i will. but the thing is...i'll always feel like i don't belong there. u know what i mean? people on this site keep on saying that there should be a special school for people w/ ibs, and as unrealistic as it sounds, i couldn't agree more. but after a reality check, i think i'll just end up going to college and feeling like no one gets me, which could couldn't be more true. About the noises thing...dude, you have no idea how uncomfortable and embarrasing it is. as you said, i feel it is important to fit in. maybe in the future i won't. but now i do. and being in a big classroom won't make it any easier. if anything, it would make it harder. So, what do i think? I think that ibs affects every person differently, not more or less, just differently. and, like you said, everyone has to find their way of dealing w/ it. I have recently been doing yoga, which not only helps the stress and anxiety, but makes me feel like i am doing something active to deal w/ it. and like i said, i really am impressed with your accomplishments...but i still think that although i will probably end up going to college, it will the scariest, most uncomfortable years of my life.maybe i should just marry a rich guy w/ ibs (who will understand what i am going through), and not have to go to college and work, etc. something to think about...


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Oh I feel bad I was totally trying to inspire you. I know there are no easy answers. I hope that didn't sound like I was tooting my own horn. All of this is real hard. No one deserves this or did anything to deserve it.I feel and think the "special" thing too. I think you nailed it. You're right it's a hard reality when something like IBS, especially if they're severe, sucker punches you . Especially just as you're getting going as a young adult... The world is supposed to be your oyster. IMHO these changes and ugly realities can effect us like low level chronic trauma. It's a big deal. I hear the special school for IBS'ers. That would be a dream. "dude"?, I'm sure it's hard and I'm not trying to belittle your experience.YES, it's a big scary jump and uncomfortable/ painful. I wish you luck.Lots of Love.


----------



## sosgirl (May 11, 2009)

lol, you did inspire me. but u are right. i'm going through the britney stage as i call it (not a girl, not yet a woman, lol). so... it's hard..but you know what? i believe in free will. so basically, it doesn't make sense that something like ibs can control my life. it wouldn't be fair. so i just think we have to suck it up and give it all we've got to make it in this life. after all, we've only got 1 shot at it. and i plan to make the best of it, ibs and all.anyway, i'm not bipolar (at least not for now), but some days i just get up in a bad and depressed mood, and i think comming here and spilling it all out is a very good way to channel my feelings. from now on, this will be my outlet, like it was when i wrote the first post. and u know what? it really helped.so, EA, i really appreciate your time, concern and honesty. it's nice to know there are people out there who care.







thanks for everything!


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

ibs has ruined my college career. I am beginning my 6th year in the fall


----------



## Greeneyedblonde2 (May 20, 2009)

please read my "Read this" thread...i'm going through the exact same thing


----------



## outdoors geek (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the site! You aren't alone and this is as far as I am concerned the best website at reminding me of that.I'm warning you in advance of my long reply. I (given current progress and hoping nothing changes) graduate from University next year. I originally had the odd digestive problem when I was younger, but it hit hard during my finals in the first year. While I'm looking forward to graduating, the degree I'm getting isn't exactly what I'm looking for, so I want (well 'want' is not a good word, as I'd rather not) to take some other type of schooling. I've been looking at things I'd like to do, and the problem is: before IBS my concerns for my occupation were - how long I was going to have to go to school and my wage when I got out. Now that I have IBS I'm concerned not only about that stuff, but will my job allow me to be near a washroom, will my job allow me to make frequent trips to the bathroom? There was a fireman with IBS online once and I just can't imagine what you would do if you were in a burning building, trying to save someone and all of a sudden - surprise IBS attack. All of the jobs I'm interested in aren't exaclty office cubicle next to washroom jobs (assuming those even exist). So I've been wondering, should I go into a field where IBS has the possibility to wreak havoc, or should I pick a job I'd theoretically like less but IBS would bother me less. Anyways, I'm getting to a point. I'm kind of in a similar situation to you. I still haven't made up my mind, but right now I'm leaning towards saying 'to Hell with it, I won't let IBS screw me over'. Of course it will be different when I actually have to deal with it when the time comes. So my question to you is - think of where you are right now, and where you would like to be. You said you want to go to college. Say you don't go to college. What will you do instead - will you work? I assure you, going to work with IBS can be just as bad as going to college. My advice to you is - look at what you're eating, and eat some soluble (not insoluble) fiber. I don't know if you're IBS D, C or A so my advice would be different based on what type you have. Plus, keep in mind everyone is different so different treatments will work differently for different people. Maybe you could take a reduced courseload (space classes so you can have a break to eat/go to washroom) between. If you can make a friend in class or get someone to take notes for you (theres usually a student offered service that does this) so if you go to the washroom, or miss a class you won't be really far behind. It also depends on your class sizes - mine are small, so my profs notice when I'm not there or leave throughout class. I don't get marked on attendance, just for assignments and exams and projects, so missing class isn't a huge problem. Just knowing that reduces some stress and it's unoften I have to miss class due to IBS. Yeah, my intestine makes ridiculous noises in class. There's not much I can do about it, I drink tea a lot. I just sit there and try not to stress about it and make it worse. There are some things beyond your control. And you know what, I get okay grades and I'm going to graduate so I suppose I'll live. People without IBS I know have had their stomach made noises in class. It is possible (there are plenty of us online with IBS that go to school/graduated from school) it's just a lot more difficult than it should be. Good luck with whatever you decide to do, and one day after you graduate, you will be telling young people with IBS that they can do it too


----------



## sosgirl (May 11, 2009)

lol, i love long replies!so... i have been researching colleges for a LONG time, and my effort has finally paid off: i found a college that is a mix between online college, a few classes here and there, and tests and projects. basically, the college was made for people who work and want to get a good college degree at the same time. and that is why most of the studying is done individually. so.... maybe we don't really need a school for people like us. this sounds like a pretty good option. actually, it's the best option out there for me, as far as i'm concerned. so...yes you are right, working might me harder than college. but who knows? maybe i won't have this disorder anymore by the time i graduate. yes, i know i'm being positive to the point of stupidity. but i think it's better this way than to live a depressed life, like many people with ibs do. you just gotta take 1 day at a time, and make the best of it with what you've got. and if you fail? well, at least you tried. so about working..i guess i'll just cross that bridge when i come to it. because not getting a degree isn't an option for me. worst comes to worst, i'll just get a degree online. yeah, it takes away the whole point of college. but we can't have everything in life. ibs sees to that.anyway, as i said to EA, i really admire u for going to college and not letting ibs take over your life. really impressive. and i hope that your attitude towards ibs keeps on being 'to Hell with it, I won't let IBS screw me over'. Thanks for your post, and best of luck w/ university! ps- astronomer, could you please elaborate? i am really interested in hearing different opinions about the whole college experience w/ ibs.


----------



## kitty-woo (May 21, 2009)

Helloo! Thought I'd chip in - I've rejoined these forums again after a long absence! Anyway - I'm 19 and just finishing up my first year at university far away from home. I've had IBS for over a year and I was just like you before I went to Uni. I'd just like to say that at the beginning I never thought I'd get this far - but somehow, I have managed!Please don't waste any opportunities that come your way - there'll be a time in the future when you'll look back and regret the things you missed. Please don't let IBS hold you back. I have struggled a lot this year - I've missed a lot of lectures. But I've told the university and my Director of Studies all about my problems and made full use of the University health service (think I must have tried every IBS medicine at the pharmacy there!) and these people have all been really understanding. So don't worry - tell people, and you won't be alone. If you do find you're missing lectures, let the lecturers know and they'll probably send you notes on what you missed. Depending on what course you're doing, it should be fairly easy to keep on top of things.You'll find ways of coping as you go along. I'm really anti-social in lectures and always sneak in just as it's starting and sit as close to the door as possible. I usually get really nervous in quiet, crowded places and if you're the same, you should ask your doctor for Beta-blockers. These probably helped me more than all the IBS medications combined. And keep a handy supply of immodium - it's harsh, but it works.Is it possible for you to get individual accomodation? I'm in a shared flat at the minute, but am moving into a flat on my own in a few weeks time - it's more expensive, but it'll take a lot of stress off me.Hope this has been of some help...trust me, I was going to back out of going to university, but I'm so glad I didn't. You will have really, really bad days (I did, and so does _everyone _ that's just starting university or college) but just take it slowly, and go at your own pace.


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry this is going to be long! I didn't have time to elaborate before. But I promise it's a long story short







I graduated from high school at the age of 16 at the top of my class and was given a very prestigious scholarship to my local university. My first couple of years were fine...I would have Ibs-d attacks several times a week in the mornings, but it wasn't anything I hadn't lived with before. I lived at home, so living in the dorms was never a stress for me. I didn't go off to college because I was still very young. I had very high aspirations for doing as well in college as I had done in my previous education.After a few years I began to get more frequent attacks, completely dehabilitating attacks, so bad to where I started missing lectures and studying became quite the chore. I began having to wake up in the mornings 2-3 hours before I had to leave to school. I held a permit at a park & ride lot down the street from campus, so I'd have to ride a shuttle everyday to class. I would always freak myself out because I didn't have access to a bathroom for that period of time in the mornings.Specifically, at end of my 3rd year things were getting bad. In order to keep my scholarship I had to take 5 classes each semester maintaining a 3.0 GPA. This became difficult when I got into my upper-level classes. I finished my core-university requirements early on within my first 2 years, so I began filling my schedule with bogus classes just to keep my scholarship. What a distraction. However, it was paying me too well to want to give it up.My grades started to go down the tubes, I was getting a few C's here and there and that was unheard of to me. I began having to drop classes if they were beginning to get too difficult. My 4th year was terrible. I barely made it few a through classes with very mediocre grades (B- range) with some non-passing grades. I ended up having to re-take a few classes within my last year.My department is notorious for very uptight professors without any social skills. I made sure they knew of my condition so they would understand why I couldn't make lectures sometimes, and why my grades weren't as great as they should be. They pretended to understand, at the time, but I'd find out otherwise through the grape-vine.I have a few EXCELLENT professors who understand my condition and have only helped me through. However, the awful ones have far out-numered the good ones. I had my good professors express their concern to me based on what previous professors were saying about me. The ones who had previously pretended to understand called me a failure...a slacker...such awful names that I couldn't even bear it anymore. However, my supportive professors helped me get through.I want to prove them all wrong. I wish professors would understand that everyone has a different motivation for being in college. I love what I do and I never want to stop, and I don't want to be forced to change my field of study. Some professors even made up lies that they convinced me to leave the department (which never happened!). I wish I could get all A's again, but that is impossible. When I finish my degree (I only have 4 classes left!







) I will be proud that I proved them all wrong and showed them I could do it.I am 21 now and I will graduate next spring when I am 22. I am so glad I am not on scholarship anymore. Now I can take 2 classes a semester (which is all I can handle).


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, sosgirl, I'm probably not supposed to be on this section since I'm not a young adult, but once upon a time I was and I was very ill and remember how hard everything was with embarrassing bowel disease (in those years I was in trouble with ulcerative colitis; IBS started after UC was in remission.. lucky me). I had to accept that altering my life may be necessary to achieve my goals. I wanted to be a nurse. Instead of going away to a 4year college and living in a dorm like I yearned to do, I stayed at home in the bedroom I grew up in and attended my local community college. That helped a lot since my family was already used to me and supportive. All the general ed classes required for the AA degree can be taken as you choose and maybe even online these days. If you have chosen to get a specific career degree, like I did with nursing, the harder part is the regimented program in which classes are in order and demanded. But, by then, you've learned tricks to help yourself. You can go to bathroom before/after each class, always sit in the back by the doors, and even have a meeting with the professor about your disability. Colleges also have a disability center. I don't know what is required to get approved, but they can make allowances for you to take tests alone or with breaks. It's worth a try. If there is no regimented program in your Major, you can take fewer classes at a time. The goal is to eventually get your degree. Nobody in your future will care how long it took you to graduate. Believe my wisdom about that... all they will care about is that you can do your job.The important thing to remember is that to have many more job choices in your future as well as a great sense of achievement, you need to do this. Having a degree will open up many doors of opportunity to jobs that may accomodate medical needs throughout your life. I got that AA degree in Nursing and worked side by side earning the same as the 4yr nurses. 15 years later I resumed college, one class a semester and eventually earned a BA in Psychology. 7 years ago I also got rheumatoid arthritis and could no longer work traditional nursing jobs. My BA made me eligible for a forensic nursing job that was very parttime and less physical. I did that for years until my RA got too bad. My life would have been very different had I not forced myself to attain those degrees. Due to my chronic medical condition, I needed to work parttime starting in my twenties, but my income was enough thanks to my having gone to college. Oh, and on the social side of things... going to college enriched my life in other ways. I may not have been able to go to sport events and other activities, but I discovered the campus drama productions, musical events, and other fun things at which I could watch with the freedom of nearby bathrooms. I made friends too. In fact, I met my new boyfriend in my most dreaded class. By the end of that 6 weeks summer course of a required subject, he had asked me out. 4 years later we married and we still are, happily so, 37 years later (see? I told you I'm old...and wise!).Please don't give up on college, just reevaluate how you will accomplish it. Cathy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I haven't had time to read all the replies, but I'm going to reply anyway.I am now 26 years old. I have a degree, studied for a postgrad and am now studying to be a nurse (at a top london university) and i qualify in two months. I have had IBS through all of this. I have lived in halls of residence (dorms) and i have had shared houses and bathrooms with people for years. I've sat in quiet classrooms. Everyone makes noises- everyone. It is nothing to be embarrassed about. Everyone else is probably stressing about something.College IS possible, and you will do it. But not if you keep that defeatist attitude. Think positively, and that will help. You will find your own ways of dealing with things. If you need to, single rooms in halls are often available, maybe that is something you could think about. There is always, always a way of getting through these things. And in the end, they will make you a stronger and more wholesome person.Good luck, keep your chin up, and don't take online classes just because of a few noises and embarrassment. Be proud of who you are, and take the type of course YOU want. Don't let it be dictated by your tummy!Nikki


----------



## wcugirl (Mar 2, 2009)

i already posted this under another discussion but i thought you could use it too so i am copy and pasting it for you. It is very long...sorry.I have not been around the boards for a while now but I decided to check back in. All I can say is hang in there. I was diagnosed with IBS D 2 years ago. School was a major trigger for me. I had a very small major where everyone knew everyone in the major and everyone would always notice when someone was missing from class. I began missing a lot of classes because the D was so bad and the pain was intolerable. My peers at school would send me test messages asking where I was and I would always respond that I was sick the night before and had not slept or that I had a stomach ache. Some people in my classes started talking and speculating that i was pregnant or was faking and just skipping class for the hell of it. This made me very angry because they did not know what i was going though. I let these feelings linger in me for a while before i rethought that sentence several times. "they did not know what I was going though". How are they supposed to act or be supportive if they dont understand. I said to myself, if my friends cant be supportive and understand then there is no way that my professors are going to understand unless I sit down and talk to them. I decided to have a meeting with my three professors (small major so i had only 3 professors for the majority of my classes). The day of the meeting was an absolutely horrible day for me IBS wise. I had so much anxiety about talking to my professors and this was a huge trigger for me. I did get up the courage to tell my professors about my condition though. Because they had never had IBS or have never known anyone to have it, they had a lot of questions for me about it. Being able to explain myself to them and seeing them take an interest in what i was saying made me feel really good about how the meeting was going. After they had asked all of their questions, they asked how they could help me and make things easier for me. together, we came up with a bunch of solutions that seemed to help.1) move me so i was close to the door so i could leave if i needed to.2) no questions were asked if i got up and left with all of my belongings and did not return.3) They sent me copies of the notes from the day in class whether i was there or not because sometimes even if i was there i could not devote my full attention to the class.4) Excused me from my tardies and absences if i told them what was going on before class had started.5) They helped me make a "Safety box" to leave in their office. This box had things in there that seemed to calm me down and help with my IBS. The box had Immodium, Altoids (peppermints), tea, a relaxation cd, lavender oil (helps you to relax), ginger ale and a few other little things that i found to be useful. I even left a change of clothes in their office in case i had an accident. Lucky for me, i have never had an accident and I never had to use the change of clothes but it was comforting knowing it was there if i ever needed it. They would let me go in their office and make tea or use this box if i felt that i needed it. Some times i would use it during class or between classes.I found that talking with my professors was one of the best things i could have done for myself. But I was also losing my friends rather quickly because they thought i was making up being sick all the time or i was using it as an excuse to get out of doing somethign with them and that i was being very distant. I knew that i did not want to tell my entire major at this time about what i was going through but i thought it was important to tell some of my close friends. Once i told them, their perspectives changed a lot also. they now understood why i would cancel plans on them at the last minute or why i would want to sit close to the bathroom or on the end of a booth when we went out to eat. They also understood why i wanted to sit in the back of the movie theater so i could make a quick escape. They seemed to encourage me when i was down and felt like i could not get out of bed or leave my apartment. They would come over when i was not feeling well and hang out at my place or sit on my bed and watch movies with me when the pain was too bad to get up. I was blessed to have such great friends.After telling my friends what was going on, the rumors about me seemed to ease up a little but not totally go away. the people that did not know what was going on with me kept talking about me negatively. I remember having to give a presentation during class on a disorder and a population of people that might benefit from recreational therapy (my major). I decided to do my presentation on people with IBS. It was my suddle way of telling everyone else what was going on. This took a lot of courage and a lot of preparation before i felt comfortable giving this presentation. But i did it and i felt so much better afterward.During the time i was at school, i also developed a really good relationship with one of the doctors at my schools health center. When i was first diagnosed with IBS, i was losing weight quickly because i was in too much pain to eat. the doctor put me on Vicodin for a short period of time. This took my pain away enough to eat and the codine in the vicodin causes constipating effects. this helped to control the D for a little while. I was also prescribed a very low does of Elivil which is a tricyclic antidepresent. This drug has worked wonders for me. It has helped ease my anxiety and has helped give me my life back a little bit.I graduated from college with a degree in Recreational therapy on May 9th and I will begin working on June 8th. I had my doubts about finishing college when i was first diagnosed with IBS but i stuck with it and did it. Here is a list of things that helped me.1) be open and honest about the situation with yourself and the people around you.2) know your triggers. For me, it is mostly fried foods. And know how your body will react to these triggers. I though alcohol was a trigger for me but then i realized through trial and error that for me, my first drink will always cause me a small bout of D but after that i am fine. So what i do now, is have my first drink a little while before i am planning on going out that way i am home for my "episode".3) Find things that ease your pain--for me it was peppermint, tea, soothing music, ginger ale, and just being comfortable.4) find a doctor that you can develop a good relationship with and keep trying different things. Dont give up.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Im going on my second year of college and i will try to help. I certainly do not think you should miss out on this stage of your life and it is definitely possible for you to participate in it. Getting a single room will help it eliminates the stress of a roommate and if you do not feel well you have a place to recover. Trust me on the single room b\c my first\last roommate was a bully and threatened to pin me down if i didnt do what she wanted. The drama and stress that she added along with the ibs-d just sent me over the edge. Having ibs caused so much added stress and finally getting a single room did me wonders. Now my classes are 50 mins long and if I sit to the back I can get up and leave if I need to but with 50 minutes I tend to be okay. Its help if I tell myself I need to do this and that it will be over before I know it. Now, lets just say I have an activity that will stress me out like a presentation and I know it will occur the next day. I just take two immodiums before I go to bed and that usually helps. Im not sure if this is helping so if you want to just reply and I would gladly help you with this obstacle in your life.


----------



## 18605 (Sep 29, 2006)

OMG you hit the nail on the head with me as soon as you brough up the noises! I don't know what to do...I can't be in a quiet room for even 5 seconds! And because of that school is a huge issue and so is the social aspect and business/work aspect...noises are just noises and its easy for one to say who cares what people think but its hard when these noises are extremely disruptive to you as well as everyone around you. Its not even hunger noises....thy are embarassing noises that sound like they are coming from somewhere other than your stomach....even though they really aren't.


----------



## sosgirl (May 11, 2009)

OMG u guys are the best! i can't thank you enough for replying and telling me about your experiences and giving me advice. sorry i haven't been able to reply, but i've have been reading all of the responses.so first of all, i've got some news to break to you: I'M GOING TO COLLEGE!







after thinking things veeeryyy throughllyyy for a veeryyy looong time, i finally decided to give it a shot. i start in september, and i'm really nervous about it, but also very excited!i especially want to thank wcugirl for her advice. i'm really going to try to do some of the things you said.anyway, i want to tell you what really helped me make this desision, the one thing that made my view of ibs completely change: my dr.i used to go to this dr. who thought i was making up all the things i would tell her, my simptoms, etc. i don;t know why. after going to her a few times w/ the same thing (feeling more and more dumb and depressed w/ every visit), i decided to change drs. and guess what? its was one of the smartest desisions i have ever made. my new dr. not only believed me, but made me feel like she cared and would help me get through this difficult time. that's what a dr. should be like. that's their job. they are suppsed to HELP you, not make you feel worse about a condition that already makes you feel like you know what.so, if any of you feel unsatisfied w/ your dr, the meds they prescribe to u, or anything at all, DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! you shouldnt have to be suffering unnecessarilly. there are plenty of meds out there for people like us. there has to be something that will work for you. no, you won't be 'cured'. but you will be able to manage. you will be able to be happy again. you will be able to pursue your dreams. you will be able to be FREE! woa, major catarsis there, hehe.anyway, like i said earlier, i can;t thank you and this site enough for all you've done. you have literally changed my life.all the best to all of you! (L)-sosgirl-


----------



## jigsaw26 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi. I graduated college last month. Believe me, it often felt close to impossible to get through. I have a near constant problem of uncontrollable gas and constipation. I wanted to quit school 2nd year, when my IBS really kicked in. No preventive measure really worked for me (diet, exercise, etc). I was really depressed and quiet and afraid at all times. I commuted and worked all 4 years. IBS ruined my self esteem and I made very few friends. I always felt inferior and guilty. I felt bad for those who had to stand my smell in classrooms every day. I literally thought I was going to go crazy so I sought psychological counseling. A word of advice, when you have a misunderstood problem like IBS, always talk about it. Bottling up your fear and feelings makes it more tabu and difficult to bear. I would have good weeks, where my morale, usually after meditation, was up and I'd get through the daily humiliation by reminding myself that I am not my body. On the flip side, there were more bad weeks, and it would just feel like a vicious cycle. My emotions were so confused always. Still are. I work now, and the nightmare continues. I'm still praying for it to end. I am literally scared to exit my door everyday. The fear and humiliation is a huge burden. However, I realize now that I am grateful I stubbornly suffered through school because my degree landed me a good job. Even if I get further humiliated or disliked by my colleagues (which is happening), I can always look back and be proud of my accomplishments. With herculian effort, anything is possible for you. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## IBSucks (Jun 14, 2009)

Im new to this site and im very happy i came across it. in the past i have felt embarrassed to truly express myself regarding these issues, and seeing others relate to me is quite comforting.I am in middle of college but i take many online classes. although i have dormed in the past, I find it a lot more 'chilled' staying at home. but i cant live my whole life in 'hiding' from real problems . i know im gonna have to face my fears eventually. i want to attend law school- where im going to have to be at classes at 8:00 AM-- it can take me 2 hours in the morning if my stomach isnt behaving!maybe i also should i check out the bathrooms in the school beforehand????also im going to have to take the subway in the early morning... how scary is that there arent any bathrooms on the subway!! I also want to be able to do random crazy spontaneous things -like all my friends--- without having to worry about---should eat or not?? where is the closest bathroom? did i take along enough 1) imodium 2) gas-x 3) mylanta 4)fibercon 5) tylonol etc....? ??Im sorry for venting but i can go on and on.........


----------



## IBSucks (Jun 14, 2009)

but let me just say this ont let IBS control your life. it will just more depresing. GO TO COLLEGE.its one thing if you skip a trip out with your friends cuz your stomaches isnt feeling good. but college is very imoprtant in life. i know this is obviously easy for me to say-- but it should be comforting to you that there are others (like me) who have to deal with the same or similar situation. you might even discover, (as i did) that there other people in school with you who are going through the same!...........DON'T GIVE IN!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I happen to be a college counselor who also has IBS. Here's what I suggest...Read this book: http://www.romancerichesrestrooms.com/blog/ It won awards for a reason. I'm fairly sure it will make you feel better about college and (more importantly) life in general. If you're thinking right now "Read a book? That's your answer? I don't wanna read a book! I'll just watch his YouTube video." Then you aren't ready for college with or without IBS at this point in time.If you do decide to go to college, don't pretend you don't have IBS, but don't dwell on it either. In other words, be proactive to make sure you are making the best run at college you possibly can. Either choose a school with a dorm/bathroom setup that works for you or find an apartment near campus, for example. If you're like me and your gut problem is worse earlier in the day, take classes late in the day to the extent possible. See what kinds of support your campus might offer that you will proactively seek such as counseling or if they can offer special test-taking circumstances that might help you worry less about having to run to the can during an exam. Consider forming a campus support group through your campus activities board. The most common age of onset is during the college years, so you will find many others who have the same trouble. I've advised a few students who discussed IBS with me and all of those have graduated. You might also read Randy Pausch's book The Last Lecture. It doesn't have much to do with IBS directly, but it is a very quick read that gets you inside the head of a professor who is terminally ill. That really puts things into perspective about academics and life in a big way.Best of luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Taking_Control23 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey!!!Just thought I'd drop you a note and hopefully relieve some of your fears. I am a fourth year university student in Canada and I have managed to survive with my IBS. Here's my tips1) You mentioned the rumbling in your stomach. I too have this problem. I usually make a big joke of it-"oh look at that, forgot to eat before class again!!!" if anyone notices. My classes are usually pretty big so often times I don't have someone sitting directly beside me and therefore I can just rumble away. The other excuse I use is the "I'm always so busy before this ____(fill in whatever activitiy you happen to be doing) I just can't get a chance to eat". My rumbles sound like hunger pains so it usually passes. 2) You will probably find others with similar problems if you hint at it. For instance, this past year I volunteered as a peer health educator (on the nutrition team no less) and we would often be attending events where food was present, which I usually avoided. (I give presentations in front of large audiences-there is just no way to get out of that to have D) but when one of my friends mentioned an allergy-I mentioned that I was lactose intolerant and that I frequently don't feel well (no specifics needed) and then she shared her own problems with me, and then later, a second friend on my little team of six revealed that she too has digestive problems. Now when we get together it's not even awkward to be like....."yeah no pizza for me tonight".3) When I first started university I was commuting 1.5 hours each way everyday (basically trapped on a bus). I did two things to help this a) I found if I didn't eat an hour or two before the ride, I usually could make it and







I always carried alternative bus routes and schedules with me so that if I should need to get off the bus, I could still make my way home. 4) The bathroom hunt!!! Every school has rarely used bathrooms or bathrooms where the noise is high enough you can get away with it without anyone knowing it was you!! Look for them in rarely used buildings, in basements, hallways where there are few classrooms and "secret" washrooms-ones that are around corners, or oddly placed. I have found one that is the main buidling of my campus, and its rarely used because everyone uses the one next to the food court-yet this one is a mere 100 feet further. Steer clear of bathrooms where make-up whores congugate (hate those girls). Sometimes I find them in one of "my" washrooms and it's just so upsetting. I usually try to wait till they leave, but trust me if she looks like a queen, she'll probably take her time. LOL. 5) Living in res is a hard thing to master. You either need a small res-where there is a chance no one will be in the washroom or a private washroom. Otherwise I'd say live off-campus (you're screwed if you can't meet those criteria). If you have to share a washroom with a roommate, I say make a joke out if, buy some air freshner and try not to stress is too much. The other thing though about res is the food plan. I've yet to find a campus that wouldn't kill me food wise. best to buy your own "safe" foods then try to live on whats served on campus.6) Dating and campus life!!! So when I first met my long-time boyfriend, he had no clue for about the first year that I had any problems. If an attack hit suddenly and I needed a washroom NOW, I told him I had a small bladder and had to pee. I hid the pain of the cramps-or said "women's problems" (trust me...guys don't need to hear more than that). If I felt sick at night, I would say I was tired. When we got more serious and I started staying over, I started carrying a really fresh smelling air freshner in my purse and would spray the air and claim that I just loved the smell of the perfume (again this is if he ever mentioned it which he rarely did). I have a fear of people standing outside the washroom while I go, so I would distract him, ask for some water, a treat, for him to go get his dog ready for a walk etc...anything that would put him far away, as a last resort run the water. As for eating out-I would eat the bad stuff, use the washroom after our meal and suffer through it if need be, but I also pretended to be a "health nut" or would say "oh I don't really like that ____(type or particular) food. I told him I was a picky eater. It's not great to lie so much but it saves hurting someones feeling or turning them off. After about a year, I felt really comfortable with him and was honest. I told him that I just can't handle certain foods and my stomach gets upset randomly and that I would prefer to only eat certain things, and that I don't want him around when I am sick. Now he is a sweetheart about it....he'll be like "are you sure you want to eat that, it usually makes you not feel well" he knows my safe foods, when his family cooks he tells them I have allergies and so I will eat what I bring or eat only certain things, if I say I feel sick he'll help me find a washroom and get people to leave me alone. I don't know how I would handle a series of casual relationships but I think that if that the route you go it probably won't matter because you can always make an excuse and never see them again.Anyhow, hope that helps some. If I've survived, I'm sure you will. Don't put off your dreams for this!!


----------

